# 670 Heads



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw a thread from a couple of months ago about the 6X heads vs the Edelbrock and all suggestion lean toward the EB's. Does that go for the 670's also?

Jim:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you have the $$ E-Heads are the way to go.....consult Butler Performance in Tennessee..... Eric:cheers PS. there is nothing wrong with a pair of 670's or 6Xs either...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

670's are some of the best flowing and best performance Pontiac heads made. That said, their unique, old-style closed chamber design makes for high compression and a lot of timing advance to make them work. Not a problem in 1967 on 100 octane fuel, but not the best choice of head to use today with poor fuels. If you have dished pistons, not an issue, you can use them with great results. My own 670's are sitting in the garage, and have been off my car for 20 years. Hard to go wrong with E heads. Just don't get the 87cc ones for a 400. Go with the 72cc: aluminum heads can and do run one full compression point higher than an iron head to make the same power due to less thermal efficiency.


----------

